# Removing Odors



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

I thought this was pretty interesting, and have had few good conversations with the inventor. Would you use it?
Removing Odors


----------



## slinger58 (Feb 11, 2013)

Sounds to good to be true, but yeah I'd use it if it worked as advertised and the cost was reasonable.


----------



## Professional Painter (Mar 15, 2014)

While I wouldn't be this company's guinea pig on other peoples property, I would use it after hearing some positive feedback from folks whom I trust.

With us being not _just_ a painting company, we have encountered and corrected many a house unpleasantness or "fragrance". There are low cost ways to do so. One way is to steam clean carpets/fabrics with vinegar and water or a mixture of vinegar, water and Odoban. You can add drops of or spritz on vanilla extract to A/C filters and even add some to the paint you apply***. Another thing you can do is add dryer sheets like Bounce prior to the air filters or spritz Odoban on the filter(s) before installation.

We have found that *most* odor issues comes from a moisture source. Eliminating the source of moisture or water source *for good*, regardless of the scope of work needed to accomplish this goes a LONG way in not only a better smelling dwelling but a much healthier one as well. Plus, this usually increases the scope of work needed and becomes an easy sell/add on to the work to be performed. Especially if you see mold or rot when you start to uncover things.

Of course, this will not work with flooring that has been so badly abused from fecal matter and pets dropping off lemonade on the carpet for years on end (this will require complete removal of carpet and padding, along with a Kilz application) but for the most part, this process works and in general, works well.


***You must make sure of the _exact_ amount added per 5 or per gallon, as this will tint the paint ever so slightly. Make a record of it if you do this for future painting or touch ups.

Professional Painter


----------



## CApainter (Jun 29, 2007)

RCP said:


> I thought this was pretty interesting, and have had few good conversations with the inventor. Would you use it?
> Removing Odors


Negative ionization, as a paint additive, appears a little gimmicky to me. But having never been informed about it, I had to do a quick search.

Apparently, and in my most limited comprehension of this subject, negative ionization occurs in nature where air moves around a natural water resource. Negative ionization alledgedly makes a person feel alert and energetic rather then the fatigue associated with over exposure to positive ions, which can be created through electromagentic fields. However, there are also concerns that over exposure to negative ions may not be so healthy either. (Internet stuff. Who really knows).

As far as an odor control paint additive, apparently there are healthy dose concerns that don't seem to have guidelines associated with them. So if one were to believe the internet, some clarification may need to be made in terms of how much negative ion powder is too much.

Also, from what I read on the product information link, the negative ionization paint additive would still require an artificial air flow to simulate a natural wind occurance that theoretically releases the negative ions, thus capturing unwanted airborne contaminates and odors. Once these contaminates are captured by the negative ionized air, they will succumb to gravity where vacumming and dusting will be required to completely remove the actual contaminants.

Meanwhile, Radon continues to mutate human brain cells, and the Chocolate Chips Ahoy's I'm stuffing down my gullet, are contributing to elevated levels of triglycerides.

Maybe I should just jog to the beach to get my dose of Negative ions.


----------

